# help my pigeons crop hasn't empted for 5 hours!!



## lil-baby-pigeon (Jun 22, 2005)

i fed my baby pigeons a sweetened condensed milk mixed with water and plain yougurt at 12:00, it's 7:00 now and their crops are still full, how long does it take for a baby pigeons crop to empty? (we now have more baby pigeons, because their mother was killed by a cat after a very large storm. they are about 11 days old by the way.)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello there,

I'm sorry to hear the mother pigeon was killed. Do you have any other mommy and daddy pigeons that can take over the feeding or know someone that has pigeons that can help?

This is quite an undertaking, but babies at this age can survive and do well, but you need the proper food.

You need to let the crops empty , and get them a baby bird formula like Kaytee Exact or Harrisons. This will supply them with the proper nutrition they need at this age. Pigeons shouldn't have any milk products, a little bit of yogurt is okay, because that has lactobaccilicus culture in it, but it should not make up the majority of the formula.

Please look at the daily forum under resources and that will show you various feeding methods for youngsters that age. They should eat about 10 mls. to 15 mls every four hours.

Please let us know how the babies are doing and feel free to ask more questions.

Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Don't feed until the crop empties completly.
In the meantime give him water only with a drop of olive oil in it, hopefully the crop will empty soon. You can give them water every hour until the crop is empty.
And please, follow Treesa's advice, no more milk and not much yogurt. You can put just a little yogurt in the formula.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bumping up as this thread is history of "please help" thread


----------

